# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Vitiligo

## becomir

Ik heb al jarenlang vitiligo en gebruik Coverderm-crème - Perfect legs - Waterproof make-up for legs and body - om de ergste vlekken te camoufleren. Ik ben haast door mijn tube crème heen en helaas verkoopt mijn drogist deze crème niet meer. Weet iemand waar ik nog aan deze crème kan komen?

----------

